# 11lbs shoulder.  Cooking too fast??



## nickrp (Sep 29, 2011)

I smoking a 11lbs bone in shoulder for my dads 60th tomorrow. Figured at 1.5 hours a lbs I'm looking about16 hours.  But it seems to be cooking quick.  It's been on about 3 hours with a steady temp of 230-240 only wsm and the meats already at 123.  That seam too fast ????  Suggestions???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2011)

Lots of variables...start temp of the meat, is your therm accurate, is the probe centered away from the bone?  I think you should try moving the probe and see if there is a difference. Big butts do crazy thing, temp may rise to 150* real fast then sit there, aka Stall, for 5 or more hours. So far you are ok, relax and give it more time.  Enjoy...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Lots of variables...start temp of the meat, is your therm accurate, is the probe centered away from the bone?  I think you should try moving the probe and see if there is a difference. Big butts do crazy thing, temp may rise to 150* real fast then sit there, aka Stall, for 5 or more hours. So far you are ok, relax and give it more time.  Enjoy...JJ



x2


----------



## nickrp (Sep 29, 2011)

Up anoth 10 degrees but you advise hasut me at ease a bit.  Never smoked a shoulder this big as usually it's just me and the wife.  I'm at 132 degrees, should I try to decrease temp a bit though?   I don't want to finish before 9 am tomorrow.  Which is 14 hours away.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2011)

let it go. If its done early just put it in a cooler and it will be good for a few hours.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2011)

Like Brian said let it go...and wrap in Foil and a Blanket and Cooler it if it gets done early. Based on 1.5 hours, I would be surprised if it was done before 11 or 12PM your time. You will find posts here of Smaller Butts going 20+ hours here. I will be up all night and will help you along, and if I do nod out I have to wake the Mrs. at 4AM ET so I'll check on you then...Hell now I need a Beer!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## fishwrestler (Sep 29, 2011)

What you have going is fine you want out of the danger zone 40-140degrees in 4 hours. SO don't worry you will be fine and then there is the famous STALL . Just listen to everyone else and if it gets done early wrap it in foil and some towels and put it in a ice chest. It will hold for sometime in this manner.

Robert


----------



## nickrp (Sep 30, 2011)

how long can it sit in chest before I have to frige it?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 30, 2011)

if you double wrap in foil and pack towels or a blanket around it I have had them last 5 hours and still be well above  140 when I pulled them out to shred


----------



## nickrp (Sep 30, 2011)

Is there a temp I shouldn't let  it drop below?   it's at 166 right now and it's 1130 here. We aren't eating till 5-6pm tomorrow. should I chest it 4-5 hours the fridge it the reheat in oven?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

Just for clarification...are you smoking a Butt...Upper actual Shoulder...or a Shoulder aka lower front leg?  Are you planing to Pull It or Slice It?

For Safety the meat should be kept above 140*F...JJ


----------



## nickrp (Sep 30, 2011)

Bone in pork shoulder. Going to be pulling it.  It's at about 175 right now slim guessing two more hours.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

This is going pretty fast...unusual, but it goes like that sometimes...Are you confident your Smoker Temp Thermometer is accurate, the one on the Cover is usually off by 50*F or more so consider it useless...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

If you moved the temp probe around and the temps are consistent then take it to 200*F, then...

1) Pan it and cover in Foil or wrap it in Foil and let it rest on the counter for an hour and Pull it, Bag it and Refridgerate it until 1 hour before service.

2) Double wrap it in Foil and an old Blanket and put it in a cooler and get up to 5 hours of sleep, then Pull it...Etc...

One hour before service you can reheat it by...

1) Pan the Pulled Pork and add the De-fatted pan juices, if any, 1 Cup of Apple Juice or Finishing Sauce, cover with Foil and heat in a 325*F Oven until the Pork temp reaches 165*F and serve.

2) Put the Pulled Pork in a Crock Pot with the Juices or Sauce and heat on High until it comes up to 165*F then turn the heat down to Low or Warm until ready to serve.

Hope you got some great Pictures, QView, to give the rest of us some Eye Candy as good as that Chicken you made...And don't forget the Close Up, Bearview, Pictures!

I'm confident you did a great job...JJ


----------



## nickrp (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah i have 3 hours left and it has been stalled at 170 for 4 hours or so.  Im going to let it go in the smoker till 1030 then im going to pull it and have to toss it in oven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  in order to get the ribs going.  so it may not have to sit in cooler too after all.  ill post a pic soon.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 30, 2011)

You will be fine if you have to take it into the oven to finish so that you can get the ribs in there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2011)

Nickrp said:


> I smoking a 11lbs bone in shoulder for my dads 60th tomorrow. Figured at 1.5 hours a lbs I'm looking about16 hours. But it seems to be cooking quick. It's been on about 3 hours with a steady temp of 230-240 only wsm and the meats already at 123. That seam too fast ???? Suggestions???


Nick,

I got here a bit late, but I would say 123˚ at 3 hours was about perfect, as long as you got to 135˚ IT in the 4th hour.

If I could, I'd like to make a suggestion. I should save this & copy & paste it, but I'm too dumb, so I'll type it out again:

If you inject or probe a hunk of whole muscle, like a Butt, Brisket, or Chucky, you must get the center of that piece from 40˚ to 135˚ in no longer than 4 hours, for it to be safe to eat for sure.

One way of avoiding that rule is to not inject it, and not probe it before starting. I like to put mine in the smoker for 3 hours at 225˚, before sterilizing my temp probe & inserting it into the meat. Then the meat will be safe from there on.

Once you become more familiar with your smoker, and you know you will be getting from 40˚ to 135˚ in 4 hours, then you could probe it or inject it whenever you want.

Just my 2¢

Bear


----------



## larrym (Sep 30, 2011)

Been there too :)  This post may be late but let it ride until you hit the internal temp of 195 or so.  Try to fix some snacks for them to eat while you wait on it, plus you have resting time,, 1 hour minimum.  Hope it turns out well.


----------



## nickrp (Sep 30, 2011)

Here it is about an hour ago.  Its at 195 gonna pull it prob in about an hour or so and get the ribs going.  Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 30, 2011)

She's looking good. It would prob shred pretty easy right now. You can always test by grabbing the bone and it it pulls easy you know your good to go.


----------



## slownlow (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking real good. Thumbs Up


----------



## nickrp (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks!  just probed around with a therm.  its going in like butter. ranging from 185-210ish.  pulling soon... AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great!

Nice bark!


----------



## chef willie (Sep 30, 2011)

all great advice above.....you're gonna be fine with some scrumptious looking pork for the guests. Spash a little AJ in the foil if you have it and let it get happy in the cooler for a few hours....I'd say people are gonna love it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

MAN that is BEAUTIFUL!  That must of come from one HUGE PORKER!  Enjoy and the help is here 24/7...Happy Birthday to Dad!...JJ


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey we are not far from each other at all! Can I have some left overs? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I hope it all came out good, it looks good so far.


----------



## tom c (Sep 30, 2011)

It was great watching all the good advice being given.


----------



## eman (Sep 30, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> She's looking good. It would prob shred pretty easy right now. You can always test by grabbing the bone and it it pulls easy you know your good to go.



What  Brian said, If the bone pulls out it's ready!


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 1, 2011)

Nickrp said:


> yeah i have 3 hours left and it has been stalled at 170 for 4 hours or so.  Im going to let it go in the smoker till 1030 then im going to pull it and have to toss it in oven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that bad boy had to stall. For a minute I thought you had found the magic butt. I had a couple that had me freaking out thinking they would finish too soon but that stall comes out of nowhere and saves the day.


----------

